# Sublimation tips on poly twill



## Denyevil (Oct 1, 2008)

I am having subpar success with the richness of the color when sublimating on Stahls white poly twill with adhesive backing. I have tried various papers and I use artainium ink. The best I can get is a semi-grainy look that doesn't compare to the bright colors I can acheive on tees. It looks decent but not great.

I have tried various time and pressure settings as well. When trying 400 at 50 seconds it actually made the sublimation paper stick to the twill even though the twill is supposedly 100% poly.

Any success stories or advice out there?

Thanks : )
Don


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

is the fabric heatset ?

maybe you need to heat it before (press at 400 for 40 sec) trying to sublimate 

try on a waste and see 

if doesn't work it's your profile or setting or something else ...

DT


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I noticed the same thing, I think it's just a function of the fabric. The somewhat course texture doesn't lend itself to high detail.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

We have two materials. Sublicloth, and Subliflock that are specific for sublimation that may work for you.


----------



## Denyevil (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Kevin, I'll be giving you a call today.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Denyevil said:


> I am having subpar success with the richness of the color when sublimating on Stahls white poly twill with adhesive backing. I have tried various papers and I use artainium ink. The best I can get is a semi-grainy look that doesn't compare to the bright colors I can acheive on tees. It looks decent but not great.
> 
> I have tried various time and pressure settings as well. When trying 400 at 50 seconds it actually made the sublimation paper stick to the twill even though the twill is supposedly 100% poly.
> 
> ...


You might have better success with uncoated twill. The paper is sticking because the adhesive is coming to the top. Also the texture of the twill will limit the amount of detail.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Exactly...the adhesive is being pushed through the fabric. First try less pressure. If that doesn't do it, drop the temp down.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we use both sublaflock and sublacloth from johsnon plastics, both great, the flock is super for doing cotton dark shirts, you do have to cut it but the flock will last longer then the shirt. good luck uncletee.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

Just wondering how you made out with Stahls twill


----------

